
College Startups: The 'New Master's Degree' - quizbiz
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-03-26/college-startups-the-new-masters-degree
======
sgpl
"...New MBA Degree" may be a better title.

There are still plenty of subjects where getting a Masters degree or even a
PhD is the gateway to learning more thoroughly about that particular
field/subject.

~~~
quizbiz
I'm a BBA undergrad that started a limited liability corporation. We were
given the extraordinary opportunity to present our budget to the Executive
Committee of University's Board of Trustees. But trying to find a quarter of a
million dollars from my own alma matter isn't easy.

<http://www.universitycollaboration.com> :)

~~~
sgpl
I'm not sure how this is relevant to my parent comment.

Also, some unsolicited feedback:

* The product page keeps jumping between campusbubble.com and universitycollaboration.com

* The "Try Demo" asks the user to click on the contact us link that takes you to the contact page. The "Beta Test" page also links to the contact page. Essentially there is no way of "trying out" what the product does for something that has been in development since 2011.

* The left column on the "Try Demo" page has two deadlinks instead of previews.

* And as a (recent) former student, I am not sure the value the product provides to students over much simpler solutions (such as: facebook groups, r/mycollege, group texting apps for study groups, pizzza.com, etc). Good luck regardless.

~~~
quizbiz
I fixed things thanks to you! :) Would you use www.emorybubble.com/preview if
you were an alum?

------
mathattack
Very hard to argue with real experience. Having to make payroll goes a lot
further than a strategy class or term paper.

------
auctiontheory
The article doesn't address whether working in a fast-changing unstructured
environment is _right for you_. Some people are genuinely in their element in
a startup. Others are happier in a more predictable environment. Some were
meant to be in academia, or whatever.

Finding the right match _for you_ is more important than making a billion
dollars, getting a Master's degree, or whatever other analogies they make.

------
D-Train
Nice! Shout out for my current school, Emory University! Too bad my startup
wasn't mentioned.

------
seivan
Yeah this sounds much better than, actually learning to create something with
your two hands. Whether that's a building, vehicle or software.

------
GoranM
> A desire to make a difference in the world

Yea, coat checks and and t-shirts ... I can feel the impact.

~~~
pfarrell
I know the guys that did the iPad work for the coatchex system. I questioned
then along similar lines. I realized I wasn't thinking wide enough. I don't
want to speak about something that might have been off the record... But let
me pose this. You can get information from anything. That information may be
more valuable (to others) than you may think.

~~~
GoranM
I didn't question their viability as a business.

~~~
pfarrell
That'a true, you didn't. And I do agree that they aren't doing anything more
important than marketing.

